# fungicide spray schedule



## wood1954 (Jun 30, 2019)

How do I keep to a spray schedule when it rains everyday? I last sprayed 15 days ago and now it looks like hot rainy weather for the next several days. My plants are just entering post bloom and are currently pretty disease free. do I just spray when its not raining and hope the spray dries?


----------



## salcoco (Jun 30, 2019)

general rule is that one inch of rain is required to wash off any spray. So pan accordingly. unfortunately black rot does not expose itself in some case until clusters form so just because it look disease free may not be. if rain is that continuous I would switch to a 7 day spray schedule.


----------



## srcorndog (Jul 1, 2019)

Systemic fungicide and fungicide that is rain proof spray every 10 to 14 days regardless of rain remember over night dew


----------



## wood1954 (Jul 1, 2019)

I got out last night and sprayed, but I sill need to get Captan, just found out imunox doesn't treat all fungi.


----------



## wood1954 (Sep 29, 2019)

Salcoco you were right I have a lot of black rot/cane rot on the canes now. I was away for two weeks at the beginning of Sept and came back to a lot of damage, the fruit was good however. Hopefully most will be pruned off anyway this winter. I'm definitely going to have all my fungicides stocked up for the spring and keep up the program.


----------



## srcorndog (Sep 29, 2019)

sulfur spray the vines this winter collect all your trims and rake and burn


----------



## wxtrendsguy (Sep 30, 2019)

I'll say it again if you are east of the Rockies....MANZATE & SULFUR, MANZATE & SULFUR and more MANZATE & SULFUR until you are withing 66 days of Harvest....if its raining a lot every 7 days, if normal rainfall every 10 days, if very dry a 14 day interval. After the 66 day phi switch every 10 days or so a tank mix to control BR and DM. You may at this point only need 1 or 2 more BR sprays then focus solely on DM control with a spray in there for Botrytis around bunch closure and start of veraison....most fungicides have failed for DM control so my recommendation is a lovely tank mix of copper, hydrated lime, and captan every 10 days in July and maybe every 14 days in August if the weather behaves otherwise stay at 10 day interval...


----------



## srcorndog (Sep 30, 2019)

please check to see if your vines are sulfur tolerant before you spray


----------



## wxtrendsguy (Oct 1, 2019)

srcorndog said:


> please check to see if your vines are sulfur tolerant before you spray


Good point and I forgot to mention it...many hybrid vines don't like sulfur.


----------



## bshef (Oct 1, 2019)

More white hybrids tolerate sulfur than red hybrids, but do check first.


----------



## wood1954 (Oct 1, 2019)

thanks everyone, last year I did use sulfur and the Marquette grapes were unfazed by it. Sprayed a combo of fungicides last week including sulfur, last spray of the year I hope. Already have 2 inches of rain today and more coming. Will use it next year. Definitely going to rake all the leaves out of the vineyard and stay on a good schedule. it was so bad this year a friend who planted 7 acres of grapes 4 years ago only harvested 1000 lbs this year due to the wet weather and deer pressure.


----------



## bshef (Oct 1, 2019)

Nothing is ever perfect. My vines have not had measurable rain since August 27. Great for harvest but hard on young vines.


----------

